# Bump this when you spend $200 or more on the Viv



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure if this will catch on like it did in a few of my other hobbies, but its cool to see what people are doing

spent $50 on 3/16" acrylic and acrylic hindges  i cant believe this crap is so expensive


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol I can find 50$ in the cracks of my couch.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Grimm, I will be searching your couch on a regular basis!

My most recent order of some plants and such from one of the sponsors was over $50. I'm sure it will be the same at Hamburg...


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I remember buying $50 worth of leaves before. Where else on earth would you pay $50 bucks for leaves??? Stupid Magnolia trees!


----------



## craven (Mar 12, 2011)

Spent $50 in gas just circumnavigating a 30mi radius at all the Lowe's & Home Depot's just looking for black silicone, strip lights, vinyl tubing, light diffusers, PVC tubing, Great Stuff, orchid moss, and more.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Just received an order of various bags of leaves, black water extract, acrylic door pulls, and magnets... $70.


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

portable generator=300.00
window ac (thrift store)=80.00

thats just this week 

i easily have 300$ into each viv before adding frogs.


----------



## Averhoeven (Jul 11, 2010)

$50 on a viv is nothing. That doesn't even cover the "water feature fee" as I call it.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

$50 in bugs to seed cultures and ff's
Had a hard time rationalizing that one to the wife...


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its easy to spend that on a ZooMed or other comparable tank, EMPTY. This isnt a cheap hobby. I've got like 500 plus worth of frogs alone, not to mention my plant obsession, which leads to me having expensive and rare plants, both in my yard and in tanks. Working at a specialty mail order nursery where the cheapest plant starts at 11 bucks doesn't help either..... About to drop some money tomorrow at the Repticon show in Charlotte.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got a tank and a light: $40 + $35 = $75

Long way to go


----------



## pookiebuttons (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought an Exo Terra and varies supplies and plants at the New England Reptile Expo.. way over $50.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i think we should make a poll on how much people spend on their display tank just for poops and giggles. Personally im a really cheap person and only spent about 90 or so on my whole setup including frogs


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Most recently? ~$60 on cork bark. Sometime yesterday.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I spent over $50 for large bags of clay (two kinds), a small can of montmorillonite clay, Turface infield conditioner, coco fiber, a sphagnum moss to make clay substrate. Since I couldn't get the Turface in quantities smaller than 50 lbs, I now have three large bags of substrate ingredients taking up room in the garage. 

Oh - how about this one - I spent more than $50 to ship a frog this week.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

This week:
Just got in my new experimental "web control" timer this week....$150 bump....

Oh, and a piece of driftwood, at another $27....

Last week:
Paid the glass shop $25 for some drilling work...

Then there was the $35 to MistKing for some more parts....

My wife says she'll be glad if there's a week that I DON'T spend at least $50 on vivs/supplies/frogs....


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I second the wife being mad about spending money on leaves, feeder bugs, cork bark, rocks, rare plants, and 400 on frogs. Newest display tank will easily have $150 in plants, $60 in bark, $40 in drift wood, not counting anything else. Frogs are going. to be really expensive either blue or black jean pair. Lots of other expenses not listed. $70 spent this week alone on plants and leaves.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone really expect me to bump this thread 50 some odd times?


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

This is certainly not a a cheap hobby. I got into it expecting it to pay for itself maybe even make a few bucks but that has not been the case. This week it was $27 vert kit, $30 in abg mix, wood, ect. I will say if you stick in for a bit it is worth it. For me, it's relaxing to watch the frogs and fun to build the tanks.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

$156 on plants

9 Tillys
13 or so various broms (neos, guzmania, and vriseas)
Prayer plant
Wandering Jew
Peperomia obtusifolia
peperomia something
peperomia japonica
Columnea carnival
prayer plant
lemon button
some other stuff I haven't bothered to remember XD


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay hahah some get the point, some just have too much to spend on frogs  jk
And clairification I know a viv costs more than $50 that would be ridiculous to think thatit didn't. I guess it's a bit different that most hobbies, this one you spend a lot up front to get a tank planted wait a month or two throw fogs in and then repeat the process... Over and over and over hahah. Anywya I think I made my point with two pages in a few hours, and the point it dendroboard is stimulating the economy :$ hahha

May a mod can edit the title to $200... I've spent that now today on mortar supplies, great stuff, kitty litter, PVC and misc


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

motydesign said:


> Okay hahah some get the point, some just have too much to spend on frogs  jk
> And clairification I know a viv costs more than $50 that would be ridiculous to think thatit didn't. I guess it's a bit different that most hobbies, this one you spend a lot up front to get a tank planted wait a month or two throw fogs in and then repeat the process... Over and over and over hahah. Anywya I think I made my point with two pages in a few hours, and the point it dendroboard is stimulating the economy :$ hahha
> 
> May a mod can edit the title to $200... I've spent that now today on mortar supplies, great stuff, kitty litter, PVC and misc


That is a more respectable amount of money. 200$ paid for the front and bottom glass pane of my current tank  ...Dont ever get into the reef hobby if you think this one is expensive haha.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i race motorcycles as well, so i understand how to spend money haha.

well dropped about a buck fiddy on wood! effing WOOD!!!any way have some GREAT looking mapani for my big fankinstien 90gal


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the worst part about this hobby as far as costs go is the shipping!!!!!! Frog shipping prices are killer. This hobby def aint cheap, I dont mind spending 40-60$ on frogs but when shipping costs are equal to the cost of another frog im like FML!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

I KNOW!!! i cant belive the shipping costs. god this build is killing me! i just paid for 4 frogs... and hell they wont even ship til may.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

$65 on an empty 18" exo. That's already over the $50.lol I think even the most basic viv is averaging $150-200 without frogs imo.  But all in all it's well worth it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I think it's easier for me to bump it on days I don't spend $50 on the hobby. 

s


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

okay i get it, i just spent antoher $50 on just a couple plants... anyway its cool to see what you guys are doing


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I spent $100 on a 27hex with lid and stand off craigslist. I havent bought anything else in a long time. freshwater collected driftwood is free, and I trade plants for free


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Having plants shipped to Montreal... 30 bucks... Josh's Fly media 40 bucks... Don't even get me started on finding dart-related supplies in this city!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

You folks over the pond are lucky. lol $50 is only about £30.65p, which with prices over here doesn't go very far. I spent about £300 on 2 30cm x40cm x40cm vert vivs, soft xaxim, nozzles, lights, drain sets etc just yesterday. Works out about $489.40 US. lol

Ade

*This is Ade's wife, i'm afraid Ade cannot come out to play for a while because i have just broken his arms for spending HOW MUCH!!!!!!!
K x


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Spent $50 on brom the other day. Have to figure out where the last one will fit! It is a large A. Orlandiana.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahah I love this thread sometimes, it's always good for a laugh... But yeah I bought about $200 in plants, and another $100 in a humidifier and construction parts and another $60 in light bulbs.... Eff I love spending money hahah


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

You guys ain't sh*ttin when you say this ain't a cheap hobby! I got into it real bad about a year ago and since then I moved into a new house and started to build my dream computer/reptile room and man I'll tell ya, an entire room that consists of 8 glass tanks a 5x2x2 homemade cage and a soon to be fluval edge nano reef can make a man go INSANE, just about emptied the bank account to get to were its at now and its not even half done, out of all 8 tanks 1 is up and running! I'll tell ya what though, it is so worth every penny and for those of you in denial.... it is SOOO an addiction! Love this thread, very good to hear all the other herpin addicts out there are as broke as me! Hahahaha. Good luck to all and happy herpin!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

It cost $50 just to dream about frogging alone


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

tgregoire said:


> You guys ain't sh*ttin when you say this ain't a cheap hobby! I got into it real bad about a year ago and since then I moved into a new house and started to build my dream computer/reptile room and man I'll tell ya, an entire room that consists of 8 glass tanks a 5x2x2 homemade cage and a soon to be fluval edge nano reef can make a man go INSANE, just about emptied the bank account to get to were its at now and its not even half done, out of all 8 tanks 1 is up and running! I'll tell ya what though, it is so worth every penny and for those of you in denial.... it is SOOO an addiction! Love this thread, very good to hear all the other herpin addicts out there are as broke as me! Hahahaha. Good luck to all and happy herpin!


start a new thread and lets see some pics!! sounds nice!


----------



## Art A (Nov 6, 2007)

Just spent $660 on 5 frogs, one tank, conversion kit, 2 pieces of wood, moss, misc plant cuttings, film canisters, abg mix, magnolia leaves, indian almond leaves, coco fiber, quarantine containers, fly culture kit, and coco huts. 

Still need some broms, springtail culture, lights for three tanks, two more tanks, two more conversion kits, a misting system, and a few more frogs. Trying to not let it get out of hand like my other herps


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

I will def throw a few pics up sometime soon, possibly tomorrow. Ive been meaning to but been f'n around trying to get my paludarium filter running right, which is in a different thread. Damn art a! Sounds like you have a pretty extravagant setup going on too!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

stupid understory ent! they have all the great PDFs.... there goes a $850 for 4 frogs ... blahhhh


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

i will not say how much in fear that my wife may see but during this last month..

3 benedictas.. proven pair of lowland fants.. reserved a trio of Flavovitatta, 3 exos, 6 crabs(vampire,etc), 6 Red eyes,6 hourglass, and many many supplies..

oh!! and a pair of citronellas.. plus the materials to remodel my frog room..


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

topete, where are these frog room pics????


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Just spent 200.00 on a Gargoyle Gecko, starter terrarium kit and food. Geckois gonna arrive friday


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Saviorself said:


> Just spent 200.00 on a Gargoyle Gecko, starter terrarium kit and food. Geckois gonna arrive friday


Love My Geckos also..
2 Bribrons
1 Chinese Cave 
2 Frog Eyed
1 Leopard 
1 Marbled
2 Golden
2 Kochi Day Gecko
2 Gold Dust Day Gecko
2 Morning Gecko

and also
1 Long Tailed Grass Lizard
4 Blue Phase White's Tree Frogs
1 Red Eyed Tree Frog


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

jpstod said:


> Love My Geckos also..
> 2 Bribrons
> 1 Chinese Cave
> 2 Frog Eyed
> ...


Awesome collection


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

motydesign said:


> topete, where are these frog room pics????


coming soon!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Look forward to it!

first week in a few months i havent spent money on the tanks ... finally! please let the hemorrhaging stop.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Just picked up a 18" cube exo terra.. Now time to fill it in!

I think you should up the $50 in the title to $150 or something. $50 is too easy.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

The only vivs I've been able to spend $50 or less on are my native vivs. I think I spent $35 on my Baja California Treefrog viv. $25 on my Western Spadefoot viv. $25 on my California Toad viv. $30 on the tadpole viv that I set up to morph out the BCTF, WSF and CT! haha!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Frank H said:


> Just picked up a 18" cube exo terra.. Now time to fill it in!
> 
> I think you should up the $50 in the title to $150 or something. $50 is too easy.


I wish I could, but i think a mod needs to edit it for me, that's the problem. We want it at $200, 

@ golden state, it's not $50 it was just when you spend $50 or more on viv supplies, I figured most cases were $50 so that would be an indicator. But yeah I know my monster tank ate a whole in my wallet hahah


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's now at $200.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

i will wait until it is at over a few thousands before bumping it..
 id say my case is a mix between passion and addiction


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ching! Just paid for a couple of more frogs from UE.

s


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Scott said:


> Ching! Just paid for a couple of more frogs from UE.
> 
> s


So I assume your waiting to until may 15th? I have four coming I paid for a month ago


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

In the past 9 or so days.

new tank, lighting, drill bits, t5 light bulbs, some more foam


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

$340 just spent at MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd. Wooot!

Glad you upped the price of this thread.. Shipping was almost $50!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

its funny cuz i thought when i got into this hobby that just the frogs were going to be the expensive part but then i started building now i have wayyy over 50 bucks into my viv especially since i have to rebuild it. :/ but i love my frogs!!!  haha


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I should tally up my build...You can guess for yourselves which items go to the prices haha....900+500+250+125+50+65+30+50+20+75+55+15+20+30+65=2250...AYE CARUMBA! Thats without plants or frogs lol. 
Things up here are much more expensive though, especially when everything needs to be shipped. Its all relative though... Either a week or two on holidays drinking and not remembering anything, or a few months of creativity followed by daily enjoyment for years to come. I picked the latter this time!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I just Spent $150 to buy a 48 wide X 24 High Universal Habitat Background and $ and almost $300 for two Frogs and two big Cork Bark pieces from Cindy At Vivarium Concepts and Two More Lined Geckos and 2 More Flying Geckos from Vendors at the Last DFWREPTILE EXPO in Arlington TX


----------



## Kirru (Aug 20, 2010)

i probably have over $300 -maybe $400 and i dont even have frogs yet and this build has been an on going process since... October '10 lol for now this will just be a nice tropical paradise to go along side my saltwater aquarium in the same room..

just spent $233 at joshsfrogs.com for a mistking system, abg mix, plants, and sea grape leaves, plus what i have already in supplies when i first started the build... coco brick, great stuff, clear silicon, light timer, egg crate, weed control fabric to build the false bottom... just lots of odds and ends.. lol


----------



## YoungFrogs412 (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to give my younger bro $50 bucks to take care of all my animals when I'm on vacation. Sometimes $100 if I'm away for too long and feel bad. There were lots of animals to be fed!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

My most expensive viv worked out at around $1000....and that's trying to keep things cheap.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

oh boy do i remeber starting this thread.... if i would have ever known, i would have attempted to quit this hobby cold turkey... being your reading this i obviously didnt. that being said, i think ive forgot to bump this thing about 30+ times  
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...hank-you-1gallon-sale-4x40b-2x20ls-2x55s.html

and now im looking at a room thats unused and filling it with 29s


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Viv and lightning: 750€
Construction material, plants, frogs,....
I guess my viv cost me +2000€ and I'm planning on automate the viv - so i guess it will be 2500-3000€ in the end.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Lukeomelas said:


> I remember buying $50 worth of leaves before. Where else on earth would you pay $50 bucks for leaves??? Stupid Magnolia trees!


LOL I live in Brooklyn NY, and the ppl next door to me has some exotic type of tree. The leaves are all over my backyard and they never decompose. I bleach them and don't worry about ordering litter.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

*Bump*
60$ - Substrate/Drainage/Leaves
120$ - Plant
12$ 20H
12$ GS foam
16$ Black Silicone
30$ Light fixture
15$ Window screen supplies
45$ Auratus
150$ on gasoline to get supplies
The list goes on....


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Just spent over $300 in plants and books. Looking at another $300 for a HerpKeeper (NET).

Steve


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Custom 3/16" thickness acrylic viv, $120. Glass door for the viv, $25. DIY clay faux tree, $20. 2x Neoregelia mooreana, $25. Mimosa pudica and moss from Black Jungle, $25. The feeling of pride in your work and the knowledge that there is more to come, priceless.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Bump!!


100$ for a 46bowfront and stand

75$ sheet of insulation foam and various supplies for the build

40$ for dremel tool to carve rocks

200$ for a group of 5 E. Anthonyii Santa isabels

still dont have my plants, substrate, light and potential mistking system. So easily another 200$


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

210.00 for a tank and lighting FOR EXTRA PLANTS. WTH! I am a frogger, not a planter !


----------



## bgspencer (Nov 4, 2009)

$1200....glass. WHAT AM I DOING! I have never even seen a frog outside its cage!


----------



## Absolutbill (Aug 23, 2011)

Bump! 170$- mist king +180 exo terra 36x18x24


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

Bump..

$80 Viv
$80 in construction supplies, glass top, etc..
$80 in plants
$60 on LED light Bar...

Addiction to a money draining yet rewarding hobby after first build
.........Priceless.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

bump. Ive spent $500+ on mine. and I just ordered a RS400 monsoon system W/ remote 

another $120 lol


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with wolfenrook, I often look at the prices you US guys spend and wish I was there getting stuff so cheap! As a rule of thumb we seem to spend the same in pounds as you do in dollars for the same goods, so about half as much again. Having said that it's all relative, whenever I put together a new viv it costs loads but over time with plants from my own tanks and loads of odds and ends built up it's getting cheaper. I only create a new viv about every 8 months so in between the cost of maintaining the frogs is pretty minimal. And for all the potential to spend a fortune frogging is pretty cheap compared to many other hobbies, such as the often mentioned reefing or motor sports.

My latest viv is an 18" exo cube, so far I've got the background, substrate and wood in, sealed the top and put couple of plants in there and ordered some more, and lit it, total cost bearing in mind I bought the exo new is about £130, not too bad really.


----------



## dubloco (Sep 18, 2011)

DartAsylum said:


> portable generator=300.00
> window ac (thrift store)=80.00
> 
> thats just this week
> ...



What kind of generator do you use? $300 bucks not bad.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I've done 3 builds. It gets more expensive because everyone wants to go bigger and better. Some of us have constructed VIV's in our heads and dont even have tanks. The money I spend in home depot gets crazy.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Get a reef tank then discuss dropping lots of dollars. I like how much cheaper this hobby is and how it's just as rewarding.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

19jeffro83 said:


> Get a reef tank then discuss dropping lots of dollars. I like how much cheaper this hobby is and how it's just as rewarding.


What do reef tanks run you? I hate large amounts of water......


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> What do reef tanks run you? I hate large amounts of water......


reef tanks can easily run over thousands of dollars and I gust blew 200$ on my last viv


----------



## BIG_KAHUNA (Sep 21, 2011)

19jeffro83 said:


> Get a reef tank then discuss dropping lots of dollars. I like how much cheaper this hobby is and how it's just as rewarding.


Dude you're not kidding

BUMP


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

leuc11 said:


> reef tanks can easily run over thousands of dollars and I gust blew 200$ on my last viv


Was it just the tank or everything?


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

On average a reeftank can run 50-70$ a gallon, just for the tank,rock, water, lights and equipment. Then the livestock comes. One thing I love about my reefs are the variety of life you can keep in them. I know many people on this board are against multi species tanks. I personally don't see what the big deal is to have a small gecko or a few fish in a tank with frogs.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

19jeffro83 said:


> I personally don't see what the big deal is to have a small gecko or a few fish in a tank with frogs.


It ain't a big deal if done properly.like not mixing South American Frogs with North American Fish or A European Lizard with a New Zealand Gecko..or an Arid loving species from the same country as a Tropical rain forest species


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Agreed, I'd have to think that climate and natural environment would play a significant roll in mixing.but anyway. 
My girlfriend and I, on our last purchase between 12 luec tads, 5 Iquito tads, plants and filigree to go w them. We probably spent about 250$ or so.


----------



## Porsche2Rad (Sep 4, 2011)

200 on plants this week.... Oops


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Today:
-6 Rio Saladillo Anthonyi subs/adults
-4 Bakhuis froglets
-4 Matecho froglets
-2 slim 48" 2x54w T5 fixtures

Total: $380 (got a GREAT deal on the frogs hence the low price, thanks again Mike)


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just bought a 60 gallon bowfront
$90
Build items
$100
Misc nozzles and other items
$30
And im not even done yet


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.969317,-118.263884


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

I’m done with reef tanks. I spend 310$ on live rock alone. 7.99 a pound. One rock was 80 buckets. This hobby is way much cheaper.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Jerryo said:


> I’m done with reef tanks. I spend 310$ on live rock alone. 7.99 a pound. One rock was 80 buckets. This hobby is way much cheaper.


Gotta get it from local reefers, reef clubs are awesome.... got mine @ $1.50/lb from a guy breaking his tank down. Bulkreefsupply has dry rock for pretty cheap too, ~$3/lb for their eco-rock which is also mined from dry inland reef beds so it's more ecologically friendly. 

-Two more 48" 2x54W T5 fixtures for the rack- $120
-4lbs Repashy Superfly, Repashy Calcium Plus - $40 shipped
-Broms - $40


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

here's a rough estimate 

Plants and microfauna $300
Zoo Med $90
Zilla $40
Lighting $90
Gecko $135
Mist King $200
Magnaturals $40
*$895* over the course of 3 months.


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

I easily spend 200$ on just shipping for the stuff I need for one good viv/tank.
Shipping regularly costs me more than the stuff being shipped. Good thing I'm a billionaire....


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't even have anything set up in my new viv but I am definitely over the $200.00 mark without frogs. Granted I am working on a 90 gallon tank that cost me $70 alone but I am pretty sure, if I haven't already hit $200 just in supplies I am WAY close. I even have another $100+ in supplies sitting in an online shopping cart waiting for another paycheck to get deposited, and this is without any sort of mosses, water feature supplies, etc. Whats even more scary about my "90 gallon black hole" is that I have gotten a killer deal on almost everything that I have picked up. Hopefully that continues at least... 


So yes $200.00 EASY!!!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I spent $200 just in orchids for my 90 vert....


----------



## badlad53 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm almost $400 poorer in the last week or so because of plants, pumps, lights, fans, controllers, glass, stain, and sandpaper... nowhere near finished either... WHAT IN THE WORLD HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just spent $130 on orchids from ecuagenera (my smallest order to date)

$100 on a male man creek

$170 on 5 mantella viridis shipped

$50 on a plant package

$30 on broms

$70 on vitamins and wood at an expo

All since last friday and this doesn't even get my 40 breeders i'm working on set up ha ha ha, gotta love this hobby

ed parker


----------



## HaltIAmReptar (Sep 30, 2011)

250 bucks on everything you see here... 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

I just spent $1250 on 3 industrial racks for my frog room to more than double my capacity - 36 more tanks! Wire shelving that holds 1000 lbs each and 63h x 24d x 60w and anti-corrosive - everyone knows how hazardous those frogs can be... Well, at least I'm still under this years frog budget...lol.

Happy frogging!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

My 18x18x24 build broken down:

Glass-$117.23
Building supplies- $34.87
Plants- $93
Driftwood-$33
Frogs- TBD, have to pick them out first.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

about 5 bumps here. supplies for 8 cu ft of abg mix, plus about 200 for 2part epoxy to waterproof my new woodie. and at least that much to get the woodwork done by someone better than be at it. lastly 4something for frogs from joshs. 4 quads of young leucs, nicky auratus, bakhus tincs, and vitattus. another 2something in plants from black jungle and the violet barn. pics will start when im far enough on the big build to make it worth figuring out how to post the pics.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I started noticing I have less money since I started froging in april. After I get some Darts in 2 of my vivs I'm taking a break until spring, BUMP THIS...........


----------



## damonk (Sep 19, 2011)

i spent 200 fr a ten gallon and that was before the light fixture


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

damonk said:


> i spent 200 fr a ten gallon and that was before the light fixture


200$ for a ten gallon tank? sounds like u got screwed lol


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

damonk said:


> i spent 200 fr a ten gallon and that was before the light fixture


?????
I hope that was just not for an Empty 10 Gallon Tank..If Not you interested in a 2o Gallon long for 400


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

I wish I was only going to spend 200.00. 

Just received my 36x18x36 Exo Terra today. 319.00 down, 1500.00 more to go.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

poured well over $500 to convert my 125 gallon.... still in the process.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The past week-
-benedicta
-cainarachi valley proven pair
-tarapota proven pair
-frye blue jeans

total ~$1400.... oof, sounds way worse when i total it up hahah.

plus:
two 33 cubes - $50 
bulk hydroton - $37
total of 70 dry lbs clay mix for BGs/substrate - $25
broms - $50
ABG mix - $35

There goes my spending spree, back to being a broke college student and saving money for a while lol.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Alter Ego Trip said:


> I wish I was only going to spend 200.00.
> 
> Just received my 36x18x36 Exo Terra today. 319.00 down, 1500.00 more to go.


Not Empty I hope


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

jpstod said:


> Not Empty I hope


I don't get it. Yes the exo terra is currently empty. 1500 later, it definitely wont be.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Alter Ego Trip said:


> I don't get it. Yes the exo terra is currently empty. 1500 later, it definitely wont be.


Sounded like a lay-a-way plan...put 316 down on it and had 1500 more to pay out before you could bring it home


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

jpstod said:


> Sounded like a lay-a-way plan...put 316 down on it and had 1500 more to pay out before you could bring it home


Gotcha, lol. I like the idea though. Pay 1500 and the tank builds and inhabits itself.


----------



## damonk (Sep 19, 2011)

jpstod said:


> ?????
> I hope that was just not for an Empty 10 Gallon Tank..If Not you interested in a 2o Gallon long for 400


lol im not that crazy but almost  it was my first and i wanted a nice one


----------



## eclipsepilot (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought a ruby shaped 50 gallon glass aquarium from an employee 4 years ago for a planted fish tank. $50 bucks. Never was able to keep fish alive in it other than the pleco and a ghost knife. So I have spent the last year converting it into a viv for my one Brazilian Yellowhead. (hes going to think he died and went to heaven. Currently in a 10 gallon tank. I didn't like the heigth of thetank so I am adding on an addition 14" so my misting nozzles are up in the air. Mist king systems are the bomb but pricey. To make a long story short its going to cost me $250 for the custom acrylic lid I had designed for the viv. Its going to be sweet though. When its done I will post some pictures.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I decided to renovate my 40B vert, while I had it tore down, decided to redoe my vert conversion door, as well as redo some of the GS foaming, landing, and waterscaping.. next thing I know, some new plants look like a good idea, and then I'm checking out of lowes for 160$ and then needed to goto HomeDepot because I needed some wood and lighting fixture for the custom light fixture I was making w/ metal halide.. 70$ later.. and I had to force myself home. lol. .. now I'm thinking two leucs is a little.. little for the vert so now they've moved down to another tank and i'm looking at a group of thumbs for this one now.. sooo I'll be posting again on here soon lol


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

I think we should change the name of this thread to: Bump this when you _only_ spend 200.00.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm gonna stop posting in this thread, because it makes my wallet sad that I'm here every week... let's just say I did it again haha


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

tclipse said:


> let's just say I did it again haha


Sounds like a poor Britney remix, lol.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

50 for a thumbnail friday and $53 in HD sat. *Once you HOP you CAN't STOP!*


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

Sigh. Just dropped 225.00 on 3 pieces of driftwood. 1 for the terrarium, 1 for another freshwater tank I'm getting ready to start, and 1 for some other tank I'm sure I'll find a use for later.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

About $400 for custom 90gal shipped 
$100 in plants, 
$75 abg+ clay substrate mix
$30 for FB and stone for pool at home depot
$45 in leaves 
$100 in wood
$50 in moss'
$150 in lighting
$40 in dendro pods and various pods
So far

Still building the stand and canopy. And have to still order a mist king.

Total cost for a killer display tank,
Priceless


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

just spent 100 on supplies and another 100 on substrates, and plants!

more to come as I need more plants lol


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

$355 spent on a TMC GroBeam 1000ND light.


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

New Mist King setup. I need to take up basket weaving as a hobby.


----------

